# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Ձեր կերած ամենաօրիգինալ ուտեստը

## Adam

Այստեղ եկեք գրենք մեր կերած ամենաօրիգինալ ուտեստների անունները, անպայման նշելով, թե ինչից է պատրաստվում և եթե կարող եք, գրեք ամբողջ բաղադրատոմսը  :Wink:   :Smile: 

Խոզի միսը սընկով և «մոցարելլա» պանրով:
Արտակարգ մի բան էր...  :Nyam: 
դե ինքներդ արդեն պատկերացրեք թե ոնցա պատրաստվում և ներդրեք ձեր ֆանտազիան: Սենց կոնկրետ չեմ կարող բացատրել բաղադրատոմսն ու պատրաստման ձևը: 
Գրեք դուք  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Իմ կերաց ամենաօրիգինալ ուտեստը երևի *գորտն* էր :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ կերաց ամենաօրիգինալ ուտեստը երևի *գորտն* էր


Ինձ ասացին հավի մսի նման ա,դե խափեցին որ ուտեմ,երբ դրեցի բերանս տեղում կապտա,մի կերպ առանց ծամելու կուլ տվեցի:

Ավելացվել է 59 վայրկյան անց
Ինձ ձկան խորովածն ա դզում,դրանից օրիգինալ բան չկա…

----------


## Moon

Հմմմմ....երևի թե ամենօրիգինալը եղել է թթու դրած ձուկը, մեջն էլ թթու վարունգ կար...
Հեչ չեմ հավանել, ահավոր բան ա...Իսկ դա համարվում է Գերմանացիների ավանդական ազգային ուտեստը, որը իրենց Նոր տարվա սեղանի անբաժանելի մասնիկն է, մեր խոզի բդի նման։
Հ.Գ. Հենց գեռմանական ուտեստ են ասում, հա հիշում եմ, թե ոնց էին էդ գերմանացիք մեզ հրամցրել իրանց թթու դրած ձուկը։

----------


## ministr

Բադի լեզու
Օձ
Աղավնի
կիսակենդան օմար  (բեղերը շարժում էր)
լոտոսի սուպ (աղանդեր)

.. շարունակեմ թե ախորժակներդ փակվեց արդեն?  :Jpit: )

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռոկֆորի սոուսով տապակած միս: Ասեմ, որ դուրս չեկավ:  :Bad: 

Մեկ էլ հում խխունջ: Էդ էլ էր զզվելի:

----------


## Երկնային

_կրիա…_

----------


## Բարեկամ

շնաձուկ, դելֆին, կենգուրու :LOL:  
բարբարոս եմ չէ՞  :Sad:

----------

Rhayader (29.08.2009), VisTolog (24.02.2012)

----------


## REAL_ist

գորտի ոտերը, ի դեպ սեփական ձեռքով խփած, մաքրած, խորոված սարքած, բաստուրմով բանով :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

:Shok:   :Bad:  
Առաջարկում եմ թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխել, դնել «Ո՞վ ի՞նչ օրիգինալ կենդանի է կերել»։  :Wacko: 

Իսկ ես այս ոլորտում շատ աղքատիկ փորձ ունեմ. իմ կերած ուտեստները շաբլոն կենդանիներով են եղել՝ ձուկ, հավ, հնդկահավ, ոստրե, նապաստակ... Կարծեմ ուրիշ կենդանի կերած չկամ...  :Unsure:  Հեյ գիդի ջահել օրեր...  :LOL:  

Հիշեցի... Բուսակերական օրիգինալ ուտեստ, ավելի կոնկրետ՝ կորեական քաղցրավենիք էր. աղացած բրնձով ու աղացած լոբով քաղցր գնդիկներ էին` ընկույզի չափ, լոբին պատված էր աղացած բրնձից պատրաստված զանգվածով, ու երկուսի մեջ էլ շաքարավազ կար։ Վատ չէր։  :Smile:  Ի դեպ, եթե չասեին, հաստատ գլխի չէի ընկնի, թե ինչից է պատրաստված, քանի որ երբեք մտքովս չէր անցնի, որ էդ բաղադրամասերից կարելի է քաղցրավենիք պատրաստել...  :Blink:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.04.2011), Պարոն Ն (30.08.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Ինձ ասացին հավի մսի նման ա,դե խափեցին որ ուտեմ,երբ դրեցի բերանս տեղում կապտա,մի կերպ առանց ծամելու կուլ տվեցի:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 59 վայրկյան անց
> Ինձ ձկան խորովածն ա դզում,դրանից օրիգինալ բան չկա…


Մոռացա մեկ էլ շատ եմ հավանել արջի մսի խորովածը,իմ դուր եկավ դզում էր:

Ավելացվել է 41 վայրկյան անց



> Բադի լեզու
> Օձ
> Աղավնի
> կիսակենդան օմար  (բեղերը շարժում էր)
> լոտոսի սուպ (աղանդեր)
> 
> .. շարունակեմ թե ախորժակներդ փակվեց արդեն? )


Դզեց:

----------


## Լեո

> գորտի ոտերը, ի դեպ սեփական ձեռքով *խփած*, մաքրած, խորոված սարքած, բաստուրմով բանով


Հետաքրքիրա գորտին ինչո՞վ ես խփել: Որսորդական հրացանո՞վ :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ամենաօրիգինալը՝ չգիտեմ, բայց ամենազզվելին հաստատ ոստրեն էր: Հում: Ողջ: Ոնց որ խ**նք լիներ  :Bad: : Կամ, լիմոն անելուց հետո, լիմոնով խ**նք:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Քրոջս ձեռքով պատրաստած ձուկը, մատներդ հետը կուտես  :Smile: 

Մեկել իտալական նախուտեսներ են լավ. ափսոս բաղադրությունը չգիտեմ :Wink:

----------


## Նարե

հմմմ , օրիգինալներից կամ կիսաօրիգինալներից հավանել եմ օձի խորովածը,մեկ էլ մի տաrի մոդա էր ընկել կոկորդիլոսի միսը, մի քիչ փորձել եմ,ոչ մի արտասովոր բան, իսկ ամենազզվելին միանշանակ ծովային կենդանիներով պիցան էր, որ չեմ հիշում են պահը , երբ հասկացա ,որ տեսածս ու գռեթե փորձածս ութոտնուկա, ուտելու ախորժակը հավերժ մարում է

----------


## impression

դե եսիմ, ամեն օր օֆիսում նստած մտածում ենք բա էսօր ինչ պատվիրենք, ու ասեմ, որ գրեթե բոլոր առաքողները  ահավոր օրիգինալ սալաթներ են բերում, մեռնես` գլխի չես ընկնի` ինչն էր պակաս,  ինչն էր ինչով փոխարինած:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
իսկ  եթե լուրջ, ապա ամենաօրիգինալը, որ նաև ինձ դուր է գալիս, դա ֆալաֆելն է, արաբական խոհանոցից  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հետաքրքիրա գորտին ինչո՞վ ես խփել: Որսորդական հրացանո՞վ


եքա մոտիկեիր, տիրով :LOL:

----------


## Հակոբ Գեւորգյան

Մոռացա ավելացնել, որ չանչավոր եւ մեկ սմբականի կենդանիեր չեմ ուտում։

----------


## Lady SDF

Ամենաօրիգինալ ուտեստը, որ փորձել եմ ուտել (բայց չի ստացվել)  :Bad:  Կոմիտասի «Արևելյան Խոհանոց»-ի խորոված օձն էր: Չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց օձը հաջողացրել էր արանքը ճղել և մնացել էր միայն կաշին:  :LOL:  Իսկ օձի կաշի կռծելու ախորժակ չունէի այդ պահին:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

կենդանություն տամ էս թեմային :Blush: 
 :Shok: ամենաօրիգինալ չասեմ, բայց շատ համով ուտեստ էր  :Shok: հավի մսով ու նանայով սպասը  :Nyam:

----------


## aerosmith

Օրիգինալ ուտեստներ շատ եմ կերել, սուշշի, հնդկական պիցցա....
բայց ինձ ամենաշատը դուրա եկել, ու համարում եմ որ դա է իմ կերած ամենաօրիգինալ ուտեստը, խոսքս գնում ա ժենգյալով հացի մասին. ինչքան տան կուտեմ.

----------


## Rhayader

Անձրևաորդ :Love:  նյամ :Love: 
Մեկ էլ սերկևիլով տապակած կանաչ ոլոռ :Love:

----------

VisTolog (24.02.2012)

----------


## Economist

Փոքր ժամանակ մրջյուն էի ուտում :LOL: 
Մեկ էլ մեր հին բակում զույգ եղբայրներ կային, իրանց հետ մզութ էինք ծամում, բայց իհարկե չէինք ուտում :Wink: 



> իսկ եթե լուրջ, ապա ամենաօրիգինալը, որ նաև ինձ դուր է գալիս, դա ֆալաֆելն է, արաբական խոհանոցից


Ես էլ եմ փորձել ֆարաֆել/ չնայած, եթե նախօրոք իմանայի, որ մեջը ծիծակ կար չէի ուտի :Smile: /:

----------


## Արիացի

Երկու բան եմ կերել, չգիտեմ որն ա որից օրիգինալ` շան մսով խաշլամա մեկ էլ օձի տապակած միս: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես նախապատվությունը տալիս եմ օձի տապակած մսին:  :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Եփած հնդկական նուռ ... 
Մարդ կա՞, որ հնդկական նուռա կերել  :Smile:

----------

Արիացի (29.08.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

մի ամիս առաջ ձու կերա  :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (24.02.2012)

----------


## Միգռո

Օրիգինալ ուտեստներ տարբեր առիթներով կերել եմ, բայց այս պահին հիշում եմ վերջինը: Մի քանի ամիս առաջ էր, Ցյուրիխի օդանավակայանում գործնական մի հատ հանդիպումից հետո եկավ սպասված «պաշտոնական» մասը` հրավիրեցին օդանավակայանի միջի Ռեդիսոն հյուրանոց, և քանի որ հաշիվը փակում էին մեր առատաձեռն ամերիկացի գործընկերները, ով ինչ ուզում էր հանգիստ վերցնում էր: Մի խոսքով` որպես հիմնական ուտեստ ես պատվիրեցի (անունը չեմ հիշում) ռեստորանի այդ ամսվա ֆիրմային կերակուրը` գարով սնված հորթի ֆիլեից ուղղանկյուն կերակուր էր` մոտ 200 գրամ, արժեր մի 50 դոլարի չափ, բայց այնպես մակարդակով էր պատրաստված, այնքան համեղ էր, որ քիչ էր մնում մի հատ էլ պատվիրեի, սակայն խոզությունս զսպեցի: Պատրաստման պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը կայանում էր նրանում, որ մոտ 5 х 7 սմ մսի մինչև խորքը լրիվ եփած էր, բայց արտաքին շերտերը վառված կամ չորացած չէին, կարողացել էին ճիշտ պահը բռնեին, որ այդ հաստության միսը լրիվ եփի, բայց հյութեղ մնա: Կարճ ասած` տպավորիչ որակ:

----------


## Պարոն Ն

> մի ամիս առաջ ձու կերա


Ախպեր դու լրիվ յոգ ես!!!!

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ամենաարտասովոր ուտելիքը, որ կերել եմ կակտուսի չիրն էր: Անցած նոր տարուն եմ կերել!!!

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մի ամիս առաջ ձու կերա


Առաջին անգա՞մ։  :Unsure:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ամենաարտասովոր ուտելիքը, որ կերել եմ կակտուսի չիրն էր: Անցած նոր տարուն եմ կերել!!!


 :Shok:  Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ համո՞վ էր։ Կարո՞ղ ես մոտավորապես նկարագրել համը։  :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

Էս վերջերս եմ կերել, Գառնիի ձորում, մի յուրահատուկ բան էր  :Nyam: 
Կարմրախայտ ձուկը պատրաստված էր ինչ-որ կարմիր գույնի սուսով, ոնց որ պոմիդոր, ձու ու էլի ըտենց ինչ-որ բան լիներ մեջը, ըտենց էլ բան չհասկացա, բայց ի՜նչ համով էր :Love: 
Ուտելու ձևը շատ պարզ էր, հետը տալիս էին չոր բարակ, տաք հաց. թաթախում էիր էդ հացը սոուսի մեջ ու ուտում, մեկումեջ էլ ձկից կծում  :LOL: 

Հա, մեկ էլ ստերլեցի խորովածն եմ ահավոր շատ սիրում, բայց սիրում եմ, որ ձուկը մեծ լինի, որ շուտ չպրծնի  :LOL:  
եթե լուրջ՝ մեծը ավելի համով ա լինում :Wink:

----------


## Varzor

> ...ինչ-որ կարմիր գույնի սուսով, ոնց որ պոմիդոր, ձու ու էլի ըտենց ինչ-որ բան լիներ մեջը, ըտենց էլ բան չհասկացա, բայց ի՜նչ համով էր...


Փաստորեն՝ անթրոպոֆագ  :Jpit:  Էտի մարդու արյունի՞ց հո սարքած չէր:
Եթե այո, ապա Բլեյդին բան չասես  :Wink: 

Իմ փորձած ամենաօրիգինալ ուտեստը ճապոնական բաղադրատոմսով իմբիրի թթուն էր:
Ուտում էիր՝ սկզբից քաղցր էր, հետո՝ կծու էր դառնում, հետո՝ դառը, վերջում՝ թթու: Միանգամից բոլոր տեսակի համեմասերների համար էր: Երեւի սրա ուտելու իմաստն այն էր, որ հենց հասնում էիր քո սիրած մասին՝ պիտի ուղղակի կուլ տայիր:

----------


## Chilly

Իժի խորոված, գյուրզայի մսով, կարտոֆիլով ու սնկով ապուր, խխունջով ձվածեղ

----------

Varzor (23.02.2012)

----------


## Դավիթ

Վետչինայով փաթաթված խորոված-խուրմա...խնդրում եմ չփորձել դա: :Smile:

----------


## Varzor

> Իժի խորոված, գյուրզայի մսով, կարտոֆիլով ու սնկով ապուր, խխունջով ձվածեղ


Բանակ... պոստեր... :Nyam:   :Zagar:

----------


## Գեա

Եկա խառնվեմ տղամարդկանց զրույցին :Jpit: , իմ կերած ամենահամով ու օրիգինալ ուտեստը Քյավառում է եղել... խեցգետնի մսից պատրաստված քյաբաբ, համով էր...էլի եմ ուզում...

----------

Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## Chilly

> Բանակ... պոստեր...


 :Smile:  բանակ, բայց չպոստեր

Հ.Գ. կարոտել եմ...

----------

Varzor (24.02.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

> Եկա խառնվեմ տղամարդկանց զրույցին, իմ կերած ամենահամով ու օրիգինալ ուտեստը Քյավառում է եղել... խեցգետնի մսից պատրաստված քյաբաբ, համով էր...էլի եմ ուզում...


էս ամառ հետներս արի նա կանաչ, ուրիշ համով բաներ էլ կսիրես ու կուզես Ծով ջան… ։անհամեստ սմայլիկ

----------

Գեա (24.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> էս ամառ հետներս արի *նա կանաչ*, ուրիշ համով բաներ էլ կսիրես ու կուզես Ծով ջան… ։անհամեստ սմայլիկ


*World* ջան , գամ հարց չկա մանավանդ եթե օրիգինալ ուտելիքներ լինեն, բայց չհասկացա թե ուր? :Blush:

----------

My World My Space (24.02.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

> *World* ջան , գամ հարց չկա մանավանդ եթե օրիգինալ ուտելիքներ լինեն, բայց չհասկացա թե ուր?


նա կանա՞չը..  :Jpit:  բնության գիրկն ա…
Հա, Ծով ջան, կարող ա օրիգինալ չլինեն, բայց համովությունը երաշխավորված ա… Ստեղ շատերը կարծում եմ կհաստատեն…

----------

Varzor (27.02.2012), Գեա (24.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (24.02.2012)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Եկա խառնվեմ տղամարդկանց զրույցին, իմ կերած ամենահամով ու օրիգինալ ուտեստը Քյավառում է եղել... խեցգետնի մսից պատրաստված քյաբաբ, համով էր...էլի եմ ուզում...


Խեցգետինը ռակն ա՞ :Shok:

----------


## Գեա

> Խեցգետինը ռակն ա՞


 ըհը, ռակի քյաբաբ , դե խիտինի մասին չի խոսքը, այլ մսի, այ էդ չանչերի մեջի միսը քյաբաբ են անում ու շատ համով ա լինում,

----------


## Դեկադա

> ըհը, ռակի քյաբաբ , դե խիտինի մասին չի խոսքը, այլ մսի, այ էդ չանչերի մեջի միսը քյաբաբ են անում ու շատ համով ա լինում,


Ես զարմանում եմ թե դրան ոնց են ուտում:

Իմ կերած օրիգինալները քրոջս պատրաստած հնդկական ճաշերն են՝ հետաքրքիր համային համադրություն ունեն:

----------


## armen9494

Իսկ ես խեցգետնի կոտլետ եմ կերել՝ էլի անմահական գործ ա  :Nyam:

----------

Գեա (26.02.2012)

----------


## Varzor

> ըհը, ռակի քյաբաբ , դե խիտինի մասին չի խոսքը, այլ մսի, այ էդ չանչերի մեջի միսը քյաբաբ են անում ու շատ համով ա լինում,


Դե սովորաբար ոչ թե չանչերի, այլ պոչի մեջի միսը  :Wink: 
Համ էլ խանութում արդեն մաքրած խեցգետնի պոչի միսը ծախում են` 1կգ~6000դր: Ով ուզում է, կարող է գնել ու փորձել:
Ինձ էլ մի անգամ Խեցգետնի քաբաբ հյուրասիրեցին Գավառում, խոստացել էին, որ խեցգետնի տոլմա էլ կհյուրասիրեն, բայց ես եմ մեղավոր` դեռ չեմ գնացել (արդեն 5 տարի անցել է  :Jpit:  )

----------


## Varzor

2 օր առաջ տան եմ կերել` միդիաների ու ութոտնուկի մսից հնդկական բաղադրատոմսով ու համեմմունքներով պատրաստված սոուս, սպագետտիի համար:  :Nyam:

----------


## movsal08

Խորոված ձու (Համով ա :Jpit: 
Ժարիտ արած մառոժնի (Լուրջ)
Ռակի քաբաբ (Էլի լավնա :Jpit: 
Սպաս սխտորով (Խորհուրդ կտայ փորձեք)
Թթու, քարաղը 1000 տարի հնեցմամբ,ինձ տենց են ասել (Տատիկենցս տունն եմ կերել :Blush: )
Բարսուկի մսով սալաթ (Ոչինչոտ)

Մի անգամ էլ տունը DVD դիսկ եմ տրաքցրել փեջին (Կներեք,ազարտի մեջ էի չդիմացա :LOL: )

Մեկել խորհուրդ չեմ տա ուտեք՝ ԱՆԱՆՈՒՆ-Բրինձ ապուրի նման սարքած,վերջում վրեն ձու կոտրած ու ցիտրոն լցրած (Տատիկենցս տունն եմ կերել: :Bad: )
Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ մեր տան ճաշերը:

----------


## Tirim-tim

1. Գինու մեջ եփած ձու. ոնց որ գլազունյա լինի, որի վրա գինի են լցրել եփել: Հեեեչ համով չի:

2. Մի անգամ Ֆրանսիայում որոշեցի ռեստորանի մենյուի հետաքրքիր անուններից պատվիրել, վերցրեցի tartar, պարզվեց լրիվ հում, աղացած միս ա, առանց որևէ համեմունքի, մեջտեղում էլ հում ձու: Լավ ա հետն էլ առանձին ոչ հում ու համով սոուս կար ու հաց, թե չէ սոված էի մնալու  :Smile: 

3. Խխունջ (Escargot) պատրաստված Բուրգունդական ձևով: Առաջին անգամ որ փորձեցի, ինձ խաբել, ասել էին մեջը տավարի միս է, ես էլ միամիտ-միամիտ հավատացել էի: Բայց էնքան համով է, որ դրանից հետո խխունջից ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ հրաժարվում  :Ok:

----------


## armen9494

Կերած չի, խմած ա, բայց գժություն ա՝
էշի կաթ  :Love:

----------

հովարս (20.03.2012)

----------

